# Router flush trim template HELP!!!!!!!!!



## sprucegum (Aug 23, 2017)

I have taken on a little spending money project that involves making many identical pieces of 1/2" plywood. They are wood bottoms for solid bottom baskets. I have most of my templates made and have made some very satisfactory pieces. I rough them out on the bandsaw then use a flush trim bit and my router table to clean them up using a template. Problem is holding the template to the work. screws & nails are unacceptable so I have been using double face tape. Works great for about 4 pieces then it starts loosing its grip, I have had some success giving my tape pads a squirt of that 3m sticky spray can stuff but it is messy and requires waiting for it to dry some before it will hold. The only tape I have found that even works is the indoor 3m foam tape and a not too big roll is almost 6 bucks. I could deal with having to add tape often if it were cheaper.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

Any way you could clamp them together with several clamps and remove a clamp as you get to that part and put it back on? I know it seems tedious but that's the best idea I could come up with.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm guessing they aren't round? If they were circles then I'd make a couple face plates and jamb chuck them and turn them round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 23, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'm guessing they aren't round? If they were circles then I'd make a couple face plates and jamb chuck them and turn them round.


Most are not round, the flush trim router bit works great just need to source cheaper tape or another method of holding.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Most are not round, the flush trim router bit works great just need to source cheaper tape or another method of holding.



Do you have a vacuum pump? Secure the template to the bench, pipe a fitting into it for vacuum with a bit of a void in the center, use a thin rubber gasket and one of the flush trim bits with the bearing at the bottom. Just use a valve to break vac when you want to change parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

Can you put a couple of countersunk screws in waste areas? Tony


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

How many different templates are there? I've got some that I do where the template is bigger than the piece with pieces on the underside of the template that captures the piece and holds it in place. Tony


----------



## arkage82 (Aug 23, 2017)

I've been doing this type of pattern cutting for quite awhile. I buy my double faced tape either from Peachtree or Rockler. You want the good heavy stuff.
It's not 100% fool proof- your template may still want to wander. The key is placing your tape at the right spots (perpendicular to where you are going to be applying the most pressure) and how much tape to use. You'll figure it out as you go. Takes some trial and error.
Let the bit do the cutting and don't force it. If you left too big of a spot during your bandsaw cut, take some small swipes to reduce the material rather than try to hog the entire area in one pass.
Watch when you're routing the end grain sides. Take too much and you will have splintered wood and flying materials. DAMHIK.
Experience and good tape is your best ally here.
Oh, and re-reading your original post- New tape every time you start a new piece. Nature of the beast. Figure it into your final costing.


----------



## arkage82 (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...bFWQpdOw_0rvkN2zov24_-uJhYNgwr60aAiv-EALw_wcB

http://www.rockler.com/double-sided-turners-tape

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 23, 2017)

Tony said:


> Can you put a couple of countersunk screws in waste areas? Tony





Schroedc said:


> Do you have a vacuum pump? Secure the template to the bench, pipe a fitting into it for vacuum with a bit of a void in the center, use a thin rubber gasket and one of the flush trim bits with the bearing at the bottom. Just use a valve to break vac when you want to change parts.


No but I had toyed with that idea. Probably would be cheaper than tape in the long run. I just started getting organized and making templates yesterday and made some bottoms today and already used a 4x8 sheet if cabinet grade birch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 23, 2017)

Tony said:


> Can you put a couple of countersunk screws in waste areas? Tony


Not much over 1/8" waste area unless I'm having a really bad bandsaw day


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Not much over 1/8" waste area unless I'm having a really bad bandsaw day



How about leaving some waste in 3-4 areas to screw through, then trim that later?


----------



## TimR (Aug 23, 2017)

If the double-sided turners tape seems expensive, just consider that its only about 20cents per foot. Strategically placing the tape as @arkage82 suggested should cost you no more than a quarter, or less per piece. Seems like your time is worth more than having to mess around with other options...and that's far less than the 3M foam tape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm thinking Colin's vacuum idea is the way to go, we are talking about 1000 plus pieces over the next few months. I have been trying to talk myself into rigging up a vacuum chamber anyway. I just got paid for my first small order today got almost $100 and have only spent a couple hundred and 10 hours so I think I'm on the rite track . Templates are all made and a couple new router bits bought I'm thinking the next batch turns a profit unless I blow it on more tools. The parts are for a very prolific full time basket weaver, she sells at shows and online and also gives classes. We have been friends for years she lost her local supplier and has been unhappy with online sources she has tried. Next time a get a bunch ready to go I will post a picture or two. I just hope my new tool money gig does not eat up all of my shop time. @Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

For what you're doing, look up frugal vacuum chucks. He makes a rig for vacuum chucking that's inexpensive, excellent quality, and if you own a lathe you'd be set on both fronts. I've been running one over a year. You wouldn't stabilize with it (it doesn't draw a full atmosphere) but you don't need more than 20-22 inches of mercury for what you'll be doing and the pumps he supplies are oil-less so no oil changes to worry about. Message me if you have any questions and we could chat and I could walk you through his site to get you on the right track.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

If this is going to be an ongoing thing, my advice is spend the money now and get it as streamlined as possible. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

Tony said:


> If this is going to be an ongoing thing, my advice is spend the money now and get it as streamlined as possible. Tony



Funny thing is after finding out how many, I've got his rig designed in my head because I made something similar a few years back. would work with multiple templates too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 23, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Funny thing is after finding out how many, I've got his rig designed in my head because I made something similar a few years back. would work with multiple templates too.


Seems simple enough to me, think I would mount the pump on the ceiling over the router table then the hose can hang strait down. It wont happen rite off because I have parts that need to get done soon and I do have something that works fairly well, but as soon as I get her inventory built up a little I will have time to tinker a little. This looks like a huge time saver when it is done.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Seems simple enough to me, think I would mount the pump on the ceiling over the router table then the hose can hang strait down. It wont happen rite off because I have parts that need to get done soon and I do have something that works fairly well, but as soon as I get her inventory built up a little I will have time to tinker a little. This looks like a huge time saver when it is done.



I'd run the template on the bottom using a router bit with the bearing at the tip, Take a chunk of counter top with a nice smooth surface (Formica or Corian can usually be gotten cheap if you have a recycled building material place nearby) come up from underneath with the vacuum fitting in the center of the counter top. Make your templates a donut with a gasket of closed cell foam on both sides. Center the gasket over the fitting, set your piece on top. turn on the vac and it should suck down nice and tight. Rout the shape, open a valve and release the vac, change blanks, close the valve and suck the next one down, repeat until the cows come home.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh, I just realized your running them on a router table and not with a handheld router. My bad. I'd probably put the pump on the floor and just run enough hose to come down from up above then. I've got mine set up so I can hit the valve for vac on/off with the toe of my shoe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike_d_s (Aug 27, 2017)

I had a similar issue when I was asked to make a bunch of different MDF shapes for a local drill team for the girls to paint. I only did a few shapes, but they needed fifty of each. I ended up just making up two patterns for each shape. Each pattern exposes about 60% of the cut to the front and the back has some clamps to hold the piece. The second pattern has some locating pieces just screwed to it so the part from the first pattern gets positioned reliably. 

They are basically sleds and I use a bottom bearing cutter with them. I rough the parts on the bandsaw, then do half the pattern on the first sled for all of them. Run them all on the second sled to finish up. 

Takes an hour to put the sleds together and you're off to the races. 

Mike

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2017)

What Colin said! A vacuum system is the cats meow for high production, we used one at work with our overhead pin router to make shaped plaques. quickest easiest system I have ever used. Just drill a hole in your template and insert a nylon air fitting (with a valve) , use some self adhesive door sealing foam around the perimeter of it and it sucks down plenty strong....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> What Colin said! A vacuum system is the cats meow for high production, we used one at work with our overhead pin router to make shaped plaques. quickest easiest system I have ever used. Just drill a hole in your template and insert a nylon air fitting (with a valve) , use some self adhesive door sealing foam around the perimeter of it and it sucks down plenty strong....


Thanks Barry the door foam was what I was thinking. Glad to hear from someone who has used it for that purpose. It really does not take much to hold unless you are really aggressive. Think I will be setting this up soon the basket lady wants 30 of one size and 20 of another. It is not a bad gig if I can do them relatively fast. It is a 4 step process, band saw the rough shape, trim to the template, cut a groove around the edge for the splints, and put a 1/8" bevel around the perimeter. Already have 2 router tables set up to save some setup time, may dig out my old B&D router and setup a third to do the bevel. Not a job that I would be willing to do for a 40hr week however once I get going I should be able to keep up with demand working less than a day/week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

